# My first Big Pump



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

After being in business for over a year I was able to purchase my first big pump. I have been wanting one of these for a while and I used it the next day to spray out a house. It worked like a dream and makes working a big wall so much easier. 

Also I have been using the titan rx pro gun this past year and forgot how much I loved the Graco contractor gun.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I use mine all the time, used it today.Save up for one that will run two hoses or a 1225 tip and really watch production go up.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Congratulations!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## PTTom (Jun 15, 2017)

That is one beautiful piece of machinery you have there. Thanks for sharing


----------



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

You can run 2 guns off the 695. It has proven its weight in gold already and have only had it a short time. I am able to put down solid coats and my walls are looking money.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes a 695 can run two guns but require smaller tips and you sometimes have to wait for the pump to catch up to you. That slows production, at least for me.The first pump I bought was a 695, have had two of them, strong pumps.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

little concerned entering a thread with that title. Whew! Nice airless!


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Mine used to look like that 

It's now a complete mess. It's an awesome pump though. One of my favorite things about it is being to spray at very low pressure consistently. Before smart control came out, if you went much below 1,000 PSI you would get surging. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

you know the thread title sounds like a **** site don't you?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Ok so how is pornography not a bad word and the four letter version that starts with the letter p and ends in n is?


----------



## Bigbrushy (Jul 2, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Congrats on the purchase, now all you got to do is get attachments and things like that to help you out. 

Keep up the hard work, it pays off!


----------



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

LOL! I guess posting a thread title like that on a contactor forum would bring some preverse comments or thoughts?:blush:

Having one gun with a 3 ft extension and swivel head is plenty production for my crew and I. I now have 2 employees that mask ahead of me and were usually in trim at the end of the day. Prep->Body->Trim.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I use a 3' wand so often that it feels weird when I use the gun without it.
I have a question about the name of your company. Does it have to do with having daughters? Reason I ask is that I have two girls and when we built our house in AZ. we were able to name the road we built it on so we named it two sisters rd. Just curious.


----------



## beatjunkie (May 30, 2013)

Congrats, very nice!


----------

